# 2nd week after FET - what symptons should I expect, AF pains?



## jessieb (Aug 13, 2006)

Hi guys,

I had a natural cycle FET last mon, so today is day 9 - I've been having weird cramps for 4 days, which come and go - I was convinced I was about to get AF (even tho still taking cyclogest) - is this normal - I would normally be due AF tomorrow and am praying it doesnt happen obviously and that all is well  

Anyone else feel like this?  Is this a good sign?  
Jessieb


----------



## CharlieKay (Jun 24, 2006)

Hey Jessieb

What day are you testing hun?  I had Medicated Fet and have been having a few twinges as well. I test this Saturday. I was hoping someone out there would be able to help with the same question. I did ICSI last time and things feel different this time, but I imagine that this is due to not having ET? 

Goodluck

XX Charlie


----------



## jessieb (Aug 13, 2006)

Hi Charlie,  I test on MOnday... just trying to keep busy and calm - first week I nearly made myself ill panicking that it might not work.  Do you have slight feelings of nausea as well?  I had IVF in June and dont remember feeling like this at all (or nearly so worried) but I guess the drugs had a lot to do with that. I hope its not false hope but feel this may all be a good sign for us.  Who knows...  Good luck for Saturday, fingers well and truly crossed for you.

jessieb


----------



## pupz (Aug 12, 2006)

Hi-I'm on day 12pt on a medictaed fet. All three times in week 2 I've felt pre menstrual , have had cramps, lower back pain, feeling down and teary etc so as to whether this is normal or not in my experience I would say yes. Sadly in my experience it has never led to a bfp but that could just be me and and I have never managed a fresh transfer so couldn't say whether that would feel different or not.

Not much help I'm afraid.

P
x


----------



## Sammy04 (Jun 15, 2004)

Hello

I'm on my fourth cycle, having had 1 fresh ICSI cycle which failed, 1 FET which worked, another fresh cycle which failed and am currently on 2WW of another FET, testing on 11th Dec.  

My last FET was successful and I experienced AF pains but I'm not sure that you can rely on it as a good sign.  When I had my last fresh cycle I also had AF pains but it was unsuccessful.  I would say though that with the successful FET the AF pains were much stronger.  I remember getting them a day or two before the test date and I was so convinced AF was coming I sat on my bed and cried.  I did a HPT the next day to prepare myself for the bad news and I was faced with a BFP .  Would not believe it though until I had the results back from my blood test even though the clinic said the test was very likely to be right.

Wishing you lots of luck for your test date and hope that the AF pains and the other symtoms youve had are a good sign    

Sammy


----------



## pupz (Aug 12, 2006)

Sammy

What were your (.)(.) doing if you don't mind me asking both on successful and unsuccessful times?

P
x


----------



## evertonfc (Sep 1, 2005)

hi jessieb and all you other ladies on your 2ww just to let you know i had af type of pains lower backache in my 2nd week .all of my twinges seemed to start from the time our embies were put back in    i know, but we did go on to get our long awaited bfp wishing you all loads of luck for testing and may all your dreams come true


                                                    janex

luck and  to all


----------



## jessieb (Aug 13, 2006)

Great news Jane and Sammy.  AF still not appeared, TG!  Testing on Monday, which makes me feel very nervous - at the moment ignorance is bliss, as I've talked myself into thinking its worked - couldnt bare the other possibility....

Best of luck Pupz, fingers and toes crossed for all of us
x jessieb


----------



## shaz72 (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi jessieb 

We test the same day fingers x for you    

Mine is a medicated cycle but have been having AF pains through most of it but also sharp pains left side only.No other symptoms so to speak unless you count all the ones in my head  

Last time round I had IVF which resulted in a BFP but sadly a MC at 4 weeks.That time round I had very sore (.)(.) and they seemed bigger but I think that was because it was the 1st time in 8 years of getting PG the body reacted quickly,this time round different.

Shaz xx


----------



## pupz (Aug 12, 2006)

I'm also testing on monday so good luck to all of us. I've got AF pains and lower back pain and slightly tender (.)(.) which are all symptoms of pmt for me as well as being exactly what happened the last time I got bfn's. I'm actually on day 14 today and really feel that if it had worked I would be getting more sypmtoms than this now. Determined not to test early though as therein lies madness!!


        

And good luck-maybe it's our time.

P
x


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Good luck to you all..

Well i'm testing on the 6th and have no symtoms what so ever.  However, I do have sore boobs and only get slight af cramps in the morning but had them before ET so know its drug related.  
I don't think we can count af cramps cause its hard to tell whats what with the cyclogest.  Its driving me mad with the lack of symptoms, so different to a fresh cycle thats for sure.  Even the cm   that I got before et has stopped and i'm still on the progynova  

All well, sending us lots of    vibes and lets hope we have a bumper load of bfp's coming soon!


----------



## pupz (Aug 12, 2006)

That's v weird that it's different to a fresh cycle. Will store that away to drive myself mad with should I ever get to doing a fresh transfer!!

Have decided to go back to work tomorrow   so am off to get my eyebrows waxed this afternoon to cheer me up!


----------

